# $1000 mistakes (not mine, also click bait 😂)



## Johan Grönstedt (Mar 3, 2022)

The story behind this set is pretty funny.

As with most makers I, have a significant other who started out not being that interested in my hobby. Slowly but surely and probably without knowing she has slowly migrated over to the nice knives. Sharp. Beautiful. High carbon.

She even commented one night after being over at a friend’s house that her friends’ knives was awfully dull. A connoisseur had been born. Or converted. I was secretly very proud at that moment.

My joy however was short lived.

See, my wife is sometimes forgetful. That is not the best of qualities when mixing it in the expensive carbon knife drawer. Small forgetful moments send $1000+ carbon Damascus works of art to the restoration shop.

So, I decided to make her a stainless pair to call her own. Slight neglect and abuse is part of the plan, they will keep on looking awesome for you year after year. Lifetime of sharpening included. You don’t know it yet, but this set is a present for you, dear wife.

I am operating under Magni Custom on insta if you want to tag along there as well.

Cheers!


----------

